# My Extreme Power



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Colnago Extreme Power Frame (ST02, 53size) 
Campagnolo Record and Chorus Components 
Campagnolo Hyperon Wheels 
Fizik K:1 Saddle

It's more than Beautiful. 
I like it.


----------



## corky (Feb 5, 2005)

oh yes.....:blush2:


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sweet!*

I am waiting on my C-50 ST01. Should see it around April. How do you like that wheelset?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Sweet looking bike. I'm guessing the wheelset is the Campy Hyperons. Only reason I won't get Campy wheels anymore is because they are almost impossible to build up with a PowerTap. The Hyperons might be the exception.

I'm waiting to hear back from one more air brush artist for my bars and saddle and then I will be building up my C50 in ST01. My goal is to have it built before Royd, who lives down the street from me, gets his frame. I thought I would be the only one in the area with a C50 in ST01 since they aren't readily available in the area. Roy jacked me on that one. LOL I'm leery of posting pics of the airbrush work because I don't really want to see it on somebody else's bike. I'll probably post pics of the build anyway. If Roy and I end up riding together, how cool will it be to have matching C50's?


----------



## royd (Dec 15, 2008)

Fabsroman,
I am sure your airbrush work is going to be fantastic! If it looks nice some one is going to copy the idea, take it as compliment to your style. I am going the conservative route with a little bling on the wheels. I am now looking at the Reynolds DV46C wheelset. This is just getting out of hand, but it is a lot of fun!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Roy,

I already own every set of Zipp wheels made, with the exception of the 1080's. I'm probably going to eventually use my 202's on the C50 after I build them up with a Powertap. The 303's will stay on the Bianchi FG Lite, the 404's will stay on the Colnago Arte, with the rear 808 being used on the Arte for flat crits, and the 808 front being used on the Colnago Oval Krono for calm (i.e., non-windy) time trials.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Beautiful ride mate.

What's the centre bbkt to top of saddle measurement?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I just looked at the pic again, and is it possible that your chain is too short? That rear derailleur looks pretty stretched and the chain isn't in the big ring, big sprocket combo.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Perfect*



royd said:


> I am waiting on my C-50 ST01. Should see it around April. How do you like that wheelset?


Campy Hyperon is perfect matching for the Colnago. It moves great. I've used some of High-Profile Wheels(Reynolds, Easton etc) and this is the first one as a low-profile one. But I think it's driving performance is wonderful.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*wow*

How shrewd you are! Actually I've built this bike with my brother, and we've cut the chain quite a lot. So I'm willing to get new chain soon. Thanks for your kind observation.


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*Hello*

Glad to see you again Haydos. Distance between bbkt to top of the saddle is around 65.

Do you remember my post in this forum? 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158915

Actually you recommanded me to use Campy Hyperon for my nago. As you said, shallow rims really look best on a Nago. ^^ Thanks for your kind response at that time.

I see that you're waiting for your EPS, is that right? 
I'm looking forward to seeing your wonderful cycle of Erik Zabel. 

Regards


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

donevan said:


> Glad to see you again Haydos. Distance between bbkt to top of the saddle is around 65.


Very, very nice bike; Donevan.

Is your seat height on the picture really that low? I ask because I am considering buying a Colnago (have a Pina right now) and I alternate between 52 or 53 traditional. My seat height is about 69.5 cm and I am 1.71 cm tall.

However, can you tell me the measurement bb bracket center to the end of seattube (including the clamp).

Thank you


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*SOrry!*

My god! I got a mistake. 
The picture on this article is just for the picture. ^^ 
I lift the seatpost much to be seen as sweet.
The measurement I said is my actual seat height now. ^^

I'm 1.73cm tall and my inseam is 79. And I should lower the seatpost to fit my body. It looks somewhat sillier than the picture above. Nago's traditional geometry is disaster for the people who got short legs. I must accept the reality anyway. ^^

I think your height will be fit to the 51 or 52 size Nagos.
(Unfortunately, Extreme poWer has no 51 size. It begins in 52size. but Ex-c has 51size.)
My choice of 53 size is for the toptube length. I'm so comfortable with the bike which has longer than 535 toptube, so I choose 53size though I should lower the seatpost to fit my body. I hope my info would be help to you.




steiger1 said:


> Very, very nice bike; Donevan.
> 
> Is your seat height on the picture really that low? I ask because I am considering buying a Colnago (have a Pina right now) and I alternate between 52 or 53 traditional. My seat height is about 69.5 cm and I am 1.71 cm tall.
> 
> ...


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ok, but can you tell me the seat height on the photo? And please the measurement of the seat tube.

In any case, 52 is ok with me; it has a 530mm top tube, I actually ride a 537mm top tube, so the 53 would work as well. Anyway, on the first sight I look on the measurement of the top tube, but for me its imoportant, that the saddle is not coming to close on the top tube


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey Donovan,

You certainly made the right choice on the rims! What training wheels did you go with?

If your inseam is 79, I would start my seat height at the measurement of (79 x .883 =) 69.5cm. Then tweak from there, by the sounds it's too low and you'll be putting too much strain on your knees.

I'm 1.74 tall and run a 71cm seat height and I've ordered a 52 EPS - I was actually second guessing a 53 - but went the smaller one as you can allways make a small frame bigger, but you can't make a big frame smaller.

I've been riding an 51 BMC pro machine with a 54 cm eff top tube, and the nago will be one cm smaller, No big deal i think, i'll just go the longer stem to compensate.

I am going to run the saddle slammed back and use a 120 stem with no spacers also - Very Pro, but luckily I'm reasonably flexible and can ride with 10cm of drop.

Anyway - i am jealous of your bike and enjoy!

(my EPS is still 5-6 weeks away)


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

I measure the height. see the picture.
I think 52 would be better choice for you.




steiger1 said:


> Ok, but can you tell me the seat height on the photo? And please the measurement of the seat tube.
> 
> In any case, 52 is ok with me; it has a 530mm top tube, I actually ride a 537mm top tube, so the 53 would work as well. Anyway, on the first sight I look on the measurement of the top tube, but for me its imoportant, that the saddle is not coming to close on the top tube


----------



## donevan (Dec 19, 2008)

*^^*

Haydos, I think your size choice is perfect.
Actually, I got 53 size because of its color. There was no 52 size ex-p with ST02 at that time in South Korea.
Moreover, as you can see the picture i posted on, my former bike, ridley, was somewhat small for me. Then I can assure quite a lot seatpost length, but It gave me not comfortable riding quality. 

I knew there is various type of fitting method like competitive fit, eddy fit, french fit etc.
My former fitting in the Ridley would be competitive fit, the type professional users mostly adopt. And my fitting for the Ex-p would be french fit, which assure enough toptube length for the comfortable driving performance.

I think there is no perfect answer for the fitting. Lance is 179cm high but I heard that he rides 59cm trek. It should be case by case. And I think your choice for the 52 size would be nice for you. I hope to see your fancy bike soon. ^^


Two questions enclosed,
1. in your post, (79 x .883 =) 69.5cm.
What does 69.5cm mean? is it a bbkt to the top of the saddle length? I'm curious. ^^

2. what do you recommand for the training wheels for me? Actually i didn't get it due to the annoyance of changing brake pad. ^^


haydos said:


> Hey Donovan,
> 
> You certainly made the right choice on the rims! What training wheels did you go with?
> 
> ...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

When you cut the chain, put it on the small chain ring and the smallest cog. Line it up so that there is no tension on it from the rear derailleur and then just pull it one link more to create a little bit of tension. You will rarely, if ever, be in this gear combo, and this will maximize the chain length for the rest of the gears. I find myself cross chaining in the big ring, big sprocket more often than the small ring, small sprocket. In fact, I don't think I have ever had any of my 10 speed bikes in the small, small combo ever.


----------



## haydos (Sep 17, 2007)

69.5cm would be the starting measurement of centre bbkt to top of saddle. Then tweak from there.

For training wheels you could go a couple of ways...

Factory Built ; Neutron ultra's would be my pick

Handbuilt : Record or DT240 hubs with a choice of the following rims. These are both no nonsence quality reliable hubs.

Tubular; Ambrosio Formula 

Clincher: Mavic Open Pro / Open Pro Ceramic

with DT Aerolite spokes in 32 or so lacing. IMO better than Sapim CX rays.

The handbuilts will be cheaper and easier to repair if and when they need to be. And they'll be more PRO:thumbsup: 

If you decide on tubs to train on Vittoria pave's would be an awesome tyre. They only come in Green and it would suit your bike anyway.

If clincher, hard to go past GP4000s if the roads are bad, Schwalbe Ultremo's if the road surface is good.

Campy pads can be a bit of a pain to swap so i'd recommend an extra pair of brake shoes and just swap the whole lot out when you change the wheels. You'll surely spend most of your time on the training wheels anyway?


----------

